# Cory outside gibsonburg Silver Rock



## Cat-goes-meoWWW

Was driving down the road the other day and decided to take a back way home and ended up driving by silver rock park. I have never been there before and noticed it is open to fishing, but a permit is required. I was wondering if anyone knew how I could go about getting one to give it a try.


----------



## Gills63

Try Sandusky county park district.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rutnut245

Town hall in Gibsonburg. Same building as police.


----------



## Mortifero

I got a permit from the police station at like 6 in the morning.


----------



## Cat-goes-meoWWW

thanks for the replies, looks like I will be visiting the police department. How is the fishing out there? As big as it looks seems like it could have some pretty deep holes.


----------



## rutnut245

Without a boat, you're stuck fishing the designated area on the west side. Try a worm harness or half a crawler on a lead head hopped along the bottom. I've always done best just before dark.


----------



## Mortifero

yea its gets pretty deep...close to 50 feet at the deepest


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Anyone have any luck fishing lately?


----------



## Scum_Frog

Is this quarry the old hatchery you guys are talking about on the North Side of Gibsonburg? If so I'm pretty sure it was a walleye hatchery on the one side and largemouth on the other then the hatchery closed up and they lifted the speration and opened it up to the public....I know before you werent allowed to put a boat in....can you now?


----------



## fishfinder43420

I was there this morning no luck.. Fished from shore.. Yes u can put a boat in...Only electric... They have a ramp and dock to


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## freshwaterexperience

May go there this weekend with boat what's in there?


----------



## rutnut245

There are walleye, bass, blue gills and a few perch in there. A guy I went to school with tried raising trout and walleye commercially. It didn't work out and the trout were sold and a lot of the walleye were released into the quarry. The fishing isn't as good as it used to be, not enough forage. The fish are eating small crayfish almost exclusively. It used to be very easy to catch a large number of them but they now seem to be less abundant and stunted. There is a lot of good structure. Standing trees on the east side of the island and a large stone pile right in the middle. I believe the building that housed the stone crusher is still down there too near the east shore.


----------



## Mortifero

Just remember you need to buy a license to launch there...i think it was $8


----------



## fishfinder43420

I paid 5 at police station..


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## eatbass

Been fishing that quarry fore 20 years the bass cats and gills have always been in there live next to it it youse to be three separate bodies of water when we were kids you could walk down into it .the walleye are skim because before they opened it to the public people were catching the walleys 20 a day put a Hert on them the trout dident survive long in there haven't seen one caught in years it's alot of dumb ass so called fishermen just got stupid keeping everey fish they caught fore years before it was open to public was never watched any body could sneak back there.now your best fishing is large mouth bass


----------



## freshwaterexperience

What about white star would you reccomend fishing there over silver rock? I heard mixed reviews about it and can u take a boat in it? I have a 12 ft tracker


----------



## rutnut245

freshwaterexperience said:


> What about white star would you reccomend fishing there over silver rock? I heard mixed reviews about it and can u take a boat in it? I have a 12 ft tracker


I wouldn't waste my time fishing either one right now. Put your Tracker in East or West harbor and catch crappies in the marinas. I'm sure you'll have much better luck.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

I've never fished those. Aren't they in oak harbor? And what do the crappie hit on and does it cost to fish there?


----------



## daveintoledo

no boats until after june 1st...


----------

